# A load for the road



## carvinmark (May 28, 2007)

Some quick carvings


----------



## carvinmark (May 28, 2007)

My first Tiki, it was fun!!!


----------



## dustytools (May 28, 2007)

Nice work Mark!!


----------



## BC_Logger (May 28, 2007)

that tiki looks awsome


----------



## troutfisher (May 28, 2007)

Nice work! I wish I had a front loader like that.


----------



## carvinmark (May 28, 2007)

troutfisher said:


> Nice work! I wish I had a front loader like that.



It is handy.
Mark


----------



## troutfisher (May 28, 2007)

carvinmark said:


> It is handy.
> Mark



My next lawnmower will be a mid-size tractor with a mower deck and a front loader. A backhoe would be nice, too. I'm gettin' too old to bull on these logs.


----------



## 7ShawnT (May 29, 2007)

Yeah, Looking Good Mark! both the carving's and loader!

Shawn


----------

